# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  Atmel WEB serveris ENC28J60  RS232

## Powerons

Sveicināti!


Gribu padalīties pieredzē ar WEB uzATMEL varbūt vēl kādam gribēsies palaist internetu uz atmeli.
Tika ņemta Ulriha Radiga plate, bet tākā uz Latviju tā sūtīta netika un shēmā iekļauto ethernettransformātoru dabūt nevarēja, tad pārzīmēju un uzliku gatavuMAGJACK SI-60002-F kuru var nopirkt elfā.
Vēl izmainīju barošanu, pielikudiožu tiltu, lai var barošanai polaritāti slēgt kā pagadās.
Ceru ka vēl kādam interesē atmel uniternets  ::

----------


## JDat

Cik nu tur tās citas lietas... Atkārtoji tuxgraphics projektiņu? Pamēģināji paslogot AVR ar kaut ko spēcīgāku (Flood ping utml)?

----------


## Powerons

Sāku projektu signalizācijas izstrādei, lai kustības sensorus saslēgtu un varētu apskatīties internetā signalizācijas stāvokli,
un lai e-pastu atsūta.
Pagaidām gan latvuešu burti nav izlaboti bet citādi apmēram sāk strādāt

Doma tāda, lai ir signalizācija, prožektoru attālināti var ierubīt un apkuri ieslēgt, kad domā ierasties.  :: 


 Par veiktspēju protams tas nav 64bitu daudzkodolnieks bet paredzēts tikai signalizācijai un miniatūrai BMS(building management system) sistēmai.

 Tas nav tuxgraphics! bet gan http://www.ulrichradig.de/ 

Web lapas paredzēts izmantot no mobīlā telefona!

----------


## JDat

priekšā firewall un Kaut ko kriptētu (VPN vai HTTPS). NAv labi ja tavs AVR pieejams visai pasaulei. Gan jau ka var uzrasties intelektuāls un profesionāls garnadzis vai tīnis, kurš ziemas aukstumā atslēgs tavu apkuri vai izrubīs signalizāciju.

Par šim problēmām ir interesanti rakti Filipa Koopmaņa vietnē: http://www.ece.cmu.edu/~koopman/

----------


## Powerons

Sistēma nestāv vaļā, tiko mēģina pieslēgties brovzeris izmet logu paroles pieprasīšanai, citādi neko nevar izdarīt.
Protams ka super augsta drošības sitēma tā nav, bet es domāju ka aizsardzības līmenis pietiekošs.

Bez tam serveris kopā patērē tikai 190mA  ::

----------


## JDat

Un kas notiks ja palaidīs 100 pieprasījumus sekundā ielogosties un dos nepareizus datus? Pat cik tev ir mobīlais. Pieļauju ka smartphone. Attiecīgi organizē VPN piekļuvi mājas tīklam ar rūtera palīdz'bu un tikai tad pieslēdzies pie saviem gadgetiem.

----------


## Isegrim

> Sāku projektu signalizācijas izstrādei


 _A nafig?_ Sertificēti drošības paneļi (Paradox, DSC utml.) tikpat kā neko nemaksā, komplektējas ar attiecīgu _softu_. Gadiem brūķēju; nav nekādas vajadzības velosipēdu izgudrot.

----------


## JDat

Lai jau jaunietis papriecājs. Man arī nedaudz interesē kā AVR strādā ar WEBu kopumā...

----------


## Athlons

jūs gan visi esat baigie profesionāļi un praktiķi...
viens gruzī virsū ar teorētiski sliktāko gadījumu, kas, protams nav slikti, bet varbūt nav īstā stadija vēl...
otrs prasa, nafig izgudrot velosipēdu?... bet varbūt, lai uztaisītu mopēdu, vispirms vajag uztaisīt, vai vismaz izpētīt divriteni?...

nezinu neko par autora pieredzi utml, bet man patīk... izskatās kārtīgi un zolīti... plus vēl strādā, kā autors iecerējis, malacis...  ::

----------


## Delfins

Cik tad kopumā izmaksāja?
Nav kaut kas lētāk - raspberry-pi vai android puļķis lētais + galā USB "relejošana"? Vienkārši vienam AVR uzreiz pildīt gan loģiku, gan hostu.. pa lielu slodze. Vismaz es atdalītu - web-shield + relay/sensor-shield

----------


## Powerons

Ar tām cenenām ir tā, ka vācietis saka ka viņam sanāk serveris par 30 EUR
Uzskaitot galvenās detaļas man sanāca šādi:

ATMEGA644-20PU
5,95

ENC28J60-I/SP
3,2

Modular jack 8,8/8RJ45  SI-60002-F
6,05

MAX232N
0,3

UA7805
0,2

LM317T
0,2

Q16.000_HC49/U-S QUARTZ 16MHz
0,2

Diožu tilts DB106G 560V(RMS) 1A DIP
0,15

DBR-F09 RS232 spraudnis
0,2

Radiators RAD_R112-0025
0,4


16,85



Pieskaiti vel pretestības kondensatorus un protams PCB plate jātaisa pašam.

Šeit MAGJACK sanāk ļoti dārgs iespējams no www.tme.eu var sameklet lētāku
 Ja piemeklējat citu MAGJACK, tad ņemiet vērā vai datu lapā uzzīmēta shēma tiešajam vai apgrieztajam slēgumam.

Man šķiet ka visam kopā vajadzētu ietilpt līdz 25Ls

----------


## JDat

25 Ls? Tik maksā viens Raspberry Pi. Tas tā. Atkāpjoties no tēmas. Kas attiecas uz autora veidojumu tad interesanti kā AVR tur tīkla slodzi un kad jamais sagurst un atliecas.

----------


## Powerons

Vēl serverim ir tāda laba fīča, pieslēdzot pie com porta tas parāda ko dara, piemēram kā strādā DHCP un kāda IP arede piešķirta kā rī citi paziņojumi.

----------

